# Optics advice



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I need to get a good set of eyes for the season. I want em to be able to hang in front of me and still be able to shoot w/out an issue. Biggest problem here is price. I wanna keep it below 150, so I'm not expecting to be able to spot w/ them. I would just like to be able to get a good eye on a WT out to 150, maybe 200 yards and, something that i might be able to use in the badlands just to get an idea of whether or not I want to check the animal out further. I'm not even sure I'll get to the badlands this year yet, so its more for WT hunting. Coming from a hardwoods area, I've always used the cheapy dicks eyes for just gettin a better look at a buck 60 yards through the woods. So I know jack about optics. I picked a couple out at cabelas(I'm gonna try to stick w/ them since I got 75 bucks in cabelas cash to use).

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas.....t=Readonly

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... t=Readonly

Any advice BBJ, Plainsman etc.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I have these in the 10 X 42

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1

Maybe be a bit over powered for typical whitetail bowhunting, down in the woods. But the 10 power gives you a good look.

Pretty good clarity for what they cost.

Theyll work for western hunting too, but youll definatly need something bigger for any real spotting.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks BBJ. I don't really have any wooded area to hunt, per se, yet anyway. Not sure if I might get a spot or not. I was really just figuring on the 8 cause of the size.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Nikon Monarch 8x42's are on sale at Cabelas for $280. They are an excellent binoc for the money. I know it's more than you want to spend, but why go cheap when buying, what I think is, one of the most important tools for hunting? Save up for an extra month if you have to. I would strongly advise against a $100 pair of binocs.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

AdamFisk said:


> Nikon Monarch 8x42's are on sale at Cabelas for $280. They are an excellent binoc for the money. I know it's more than you want to spend, but why go cheap when buying, what I think is, one of the most important tools for hunting? Save up for an extra month if you have to. I would strongly advise against a $100 pair of binocs.


I just bought a pair of 12X50 Nikon "truck glasses" on ebay for $70.

Damn, I didnt spend enough!


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

AdamFisk said:


> Nikon Monarch 8x42's are on sale at Cabelas for $280. They are an excellent binoc for the money. I know it's more than you want to spend, but why go cheap when buying, what I think is, one of the most important tools for hunting? Save up for an extra month if you have to. I would strongly advise against a $100 pair of binocs.


I have a $90 pair of Nikons - 12 x 50, I have no complaints.........


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

To each their own......


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I know I read about forgiveness on the eyes. Def a biggie for me when it comes to making a good shot. I don't want my eyes jacked up for a minute if I'm studying a deer and he decides to beeline into me.

One of the reasons I was trying to stay away from expensive binocs is cause I seem to be bad w/ equipment. I have to get to the storage place tomorrow and look for my damn suit. I have no idea where it is... How it could possibly missing is beyond me. Its a miracle I still have my range finder two years later. Ever since getting a pack though, my equipment has been hanging around longer lol.

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I used to use the excuse of "being bad with equipment" all the time. I think once I've started buying better equipment, I take better care of it all. Nikon binocs are awesome. The trailblazer 10x's or 8x's are very nice binocs, the monarchs are step up and definetely good quality. I picked up the Trailblazers in 8x and couldn't be happier, found a website where you get a screamin deal on them, free shipping on top of that. Check it out.

http://www.opticsplanet.net/nikon-8220- ... ulars.html

http://www.opticsplanet.net/nikon-10x42 ... ulars.html


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I use Nikon 10x50's. When I shopped around I found Nikon had the largest eye piece lens. My idea was if I can leave my glasses on and use a rifle scope why cant I do the same with a good pair of binocs. I was going to buy two rifle scopes and duct tape them together if I had to to get the results I needed. The Nikon eyepiece is large enough I don't have to put the binocs so close to my eyes to get a real good view. Brand name isn't as important as it working conveniently for you. But then I'm a crazy sumB and will do that kind of stuff!!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, and thanks for that link DS. I may just pick that up... My cabelas cash doesn't run out, so I'm not terribly worried about it. I want to get another trail cam to. Hell thats why I haven't used my cash in two years... I wish i could get my hands on some. Checking them out in the store isn't like out in the field...


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have tried many sets of cheaper ones just to be disapointed out in the field!! I just picked up a set of Leupold olympics in the 10x50 for 425.00 and very impressed!! You definately get wat you pay for..


----------

